# Loud fan



## cherrrriex (Nov 27, 2008)

hello! this is my first post.. hope i'm posting in the right place!

so i'm not sure which fan it is, but something inside my computer is making a lot of noise. it sounds like it's loose, but i'm not sure, and i can't really describe what it sounds like. 

it's not extremely loud, but it's noisier than my sister's computer, and when i tilt my computer on one edge to the left, the noise disappears. 

i'm wondering, is the fan loose, is it dusty, or is it failing? if i open up the case to clean the fans, is there anything i need to be careful about? my computer is a Dell Dimension E521, btw. i don't know much about computer parts, so sorry if i'm asking dumb questions! thanks in advance for any help 

edit: oh, also, the computer isn't overheating or anything.


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

Check all of the screws that mount your fans...make sure they are tight.
If the problem does not disappear you will need to replace the defective fan ASAP.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

is it a metallic sound? Some fans have ruber insulators (dell is real good about this) some don't. Could it be a wire getting struck by the blades?


----------



## cherrrriex (Nov 27, 2008)

it isn't a metallic sound. i just opened it up, couldn't see any wires near the blades. but i'm not sure since the big fan towards the front of the tower was inside a black-case like thing. i did see a lot of dust on the blades, though. and i couldn't check if any screws were loose for that fan.

the computer sounds much more quiet now. i think it's just the normal hum. but i'm not sure whether this is a temporary or actual fix, because all my mom did was use a can of compressed air to blow out the dust.

thanks for the replies!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo cherrrriex and welcome aboard :wave:

It's possible that the rattling sound was caused by a loose side-panel, when your mum replaced the panel, after cleaning, she re-tightened that panel. :grin:


----------



## cherrrriex (Nov 27, 2008)

hello! 

really? all right, i guess my problem is fixed now. thank you !!!!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If the noise does reoccur, then depending on how the panel is attached, either a couple of screws or plastic clips - that's the 1st thing to look at, when strange rattles and buzzes develop. 

Usually, just placing the palm of a hand on the various sides will locate the case-rattles, don't forget the plastic covers where extra drives can be fitted on the front, then have a look to see how it's attached and whether a bit loose. If the case is OK, then work your way inside, carefully placing a finger in various moving parts to track down the offending buzz.


----------

